# "Parem com o Aquecimento Global"



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Vejam bem este vídeo:


     

É forte  mesmo chocante, não sei se se lembram mas chegou a passar como publicidade nas televisões, não há muito tempo, feito pela Quercus, para incentivar o STOP ao Aquecimento Global.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 11:41)

*re: "Parem com o Aquecimento Global"*

Mais 3:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ-XBU5yqCI&feature=related"]YouTube - O Urso Polar e o aquecimento global[/ame]


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Set 2009 às 12:03)

*re: "Parem com o Aquecimento Global"*



Pedro disse:


> Mais 3:
> 
> YouTube - Anúncio da Quercus - Bufa a bufa, aumenta o efeito estufa...



Boas



Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 13:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços



Bem, no mínimo 

Talvez me possam ajudar, não sei se recordam há já algum tempo (não sei se foi a 1 de Abril…!) uma notícia num telejornal acerca das fortes suspeitas de gases libertados por imensos rebanhos de ovelhas espalhados pelo País e as possíveis consequências para o processo de aquecimento global com a emanação dos mesmos provocando o efeito de estufa!

A 1ª reacção foi óbvia


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Pedro disse:


> Mais 3:
> 
> YouTube - Anúncio da Quercus - Bufa a bufa, aumenta o efeito estufa...



Demais.


----------

